# Wireless cut outs.

## Omega21

Hi there,

My friend is having big problems with Wifi under Linux. (Hes using Windows right now).

Basically, after starting up the wireless network with an iwconfig script I wrote, It will

stop functioning every 1-5 minutes or so. Rerunning the script will bring it up again,

but no one wants to run a script every 5 imnutes to maintain their internet connection.

Even worse, he needs to remove the card and plug it in again, every time he needs to

run the script. Its extremely annoying, and this doesn't happpen under Windows (I assure

this is true, he has told me many times.  :Smile:  )

I believe we are using the ndiswrapper application to interface with his card, which may

me the problem. His card is the Linksys Wireless G USB Adapter. The model number is

WUSB546 Version 4. 

Any thoughts?

----------

## Omega21

Does anyone have any ideas?

----------

## Omega21

OK, since no one is replying, lets try a different approach. I bet

this is due to ndiswrapper being unstable. The card is:

Linksys WUSB854G ver.4

Does anyone know of a good driver for this? An open one would probably preform

better anyways.

Thanks!

----------

## Grubshka

Hi, I don't know about this card, so I can't help you without more informations...

What does your script do exactly ? Why didn't you use network standard configuration files of gentoo : /etc/conf.d/net or /etc/conf.d/wireless ?

Don't you have log message ? From ndiswrapper or kernel (dmesg) ?

Did you tried driver from ndiswrapper wiki, drivers for ftp.linksys.com ou from an installation CD you had with the adapter ?

----------

## Omega21

 *Grubshka wrote:*   

> Hi, I don't know about this card, so I can't help you without more informations...
> 
> What does your script do exactly ? Why didn't you use network standard configuration files of gentoo : /etc/conf.d/net or /etc/conf.d/wireless ?
> 
> Don't you have log message ? From ndiswrapper or kernel (dmesg) ?
> ...

 

The script just basically configures iwconfig, and ifconfig, modprobes the driver, and uses the route command and finishes by pinging altavista.

I dont know where the log message would be.

I also found some drivers for the card, and they seem to work ok. I think its just the windows driver being weird with ndiswrapper.

----------

## Grubshka

 *Omega21 wrote:*   

> I dont know where the log message would be.

 

Messages about ndiswrapper driver and module loading should appear in kernel log :

```
 # cat /var/log/dmesg | grep ndiswrapper
```

I don't know about other errors, perhaps in /var/log/messages ?

 *Omega21 wrote:*   

> I also found some drivers for the card, and they seem to work ok. I think its just the windows driver being weird with ndiswrapper.

 

You mean your problem is solved ?

Some drivers works properly on Windows but crash with ndiswrapper...

[edit] Do you use dhcpd ? [/edit]

----------

## Omega21

 *Grubshka wrote:*   

>  *Omega21 wrote:*   I dont know where the log message would be. 
> 
> Messages about ndiswrapper driver and module loading should appear in kernel log :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Im still having those issues, im afraid. I dont use dhcpd, I just feed the network info into iwconfig.

Ill check those logs.

Thx for the reply!

----------

## Omega21

Just one more thing, incase the logs dont turn up anything useful,

what other drivers could I use? Open of course. Thanks!

----------

## YoKo

bump

----------

## Grubshka

 *Omega21 wrote:*   

> Just one more thing, incase the logs dont turn up anything useful,
> 
> what other drivers could I use? Open of course. Thanks!

 

Which driver did you tried ?

I found version 05/03/2005 on www.linksys.com, but perhaps there's another version on ftp://ftp.linksys.com (I don't have ftp access at work, I can't verify)

----------

## YoKo

 *Grubshka wrote:*   

>  *Omega21 wrote:*   Just one more thing, incase the logs dont turn up anything useful,
> 
> what other drivers could I use? Open of course. Thanks! 
> 
> Which driver did you tried ?
> ...

 

This is Omega21 here, posting from my friends computer.

Where did you find the Linux driver for this card on the website? I can only find the Windows one.

Link please?  :Smile: 

----------

## YoKo

Please, I need the drivers...I called Linkys and they said that there weren't...but you guys can prove em worng!

----------

## Grubshka

 *YoKo wrote:*   

> Please, I need the drivers...I called Linkys and they said that there weren't...but you guys can prove em worng!

 

Sry, I was talking about Windows drivers... I don't know if Linux drivers exists for this stuff... Linksys doesn't provide a lot of Linux drivers!

----------

## Omega21

I started using the Realtek ones on some codemonkey site.. They work ok, but gut out...

----------

## nico_calais

This kind of problem is usually caused by the driver. As ndiswrapper uses windows drivers, maybe your friend should try madwifi.

----------

## tam

Omega21,

I have the same problem with my Orinoco PCMCIA card and the madwifi driver. Any solutions?

----------

